# Crimson Succubus, Music Artist of Two Years



## CrimsonSuccubus (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey everyone, just wanted to say hi! I've been around for a bit but this is .. well, the first that I have gone onto the forums. Kind of a discovery, as usually I just stuck to my YouTube channel or the occasional post at the FurAffinity main site.

Uh, just to show my long standing musichood (?), here is where I put my music!


www.furaffinity.net/user/CrimsonSuccubus

www.youtube.com/CrimsonSuccubus

Salutations, one and all. <3


----------

